# MINNEAPOLIS | Downtown East Development | 17 fl x 2 | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wells Fargo commits to $300 million pair of Minneapolis office towers *












> Dec.19 2013
> 
> Wells Fargo has signed an agreement to build two downtown Minneapolis office towers in a deal worth $300 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.startribune.com/business/236660961.html




Avian001 said:


> From an article in Finance & Commerce:
> 
> "Ryan is pursuing breaking ground on Downtown East in April. The first buildings are expected to open in late 2015, with the entire project slated for *completion by the first quarter of 2016*."
> 
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Radisson Red dropped from Ryan tower project near new Vikings stadium*












> The Carlson hotel brand is no longer part of Ryan Cos. US Inc.’s plan for a 27-story tower next to the new stadium. Executives cited cost limitations for the change to the $101 million project.
> 
> A Radisson Red hotel is no longer part of Ryan Cos. US Inc.’s proposal for a tower next to the new $1 billion Minnesota Vikings stadium.
> 
> ...


Work on the stadium is set to begin soon which means Ryan needs to find another hotel banner for the tower. Work on Downtown East began earlier this spring: 

_(May 13)_









http://finance-commerce.com/2014/05/digging-in-at-downtown-east-development/

_(May 28)_









http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/28/r...olis-a-blueprint-for-a-bustling-downtown.html


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*6/26*



> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*7/24*


Downtown East Cranes 7-24-14 by bapster2006, on Flickr


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Woohoo infill development. Who doesn't love to see surface parking lots disappear?


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

So are they tearing down the Metrodome and building a new stadium in the same spot?

I would presume the Vikings will play in the U of Minnesota stadium in the meantime?


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes to both of your questions.


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow this hasn't been updated in like.. a long time.

So here's a bit of an update: 

Radisson red is coming to an agreement soon for a hotel on the North side of the Eastern tower between Park ave and Portland Ave 

The Western tower has topped off for the main elevator part, they are will adding on to the main taller portion. Eastern tower is still rising on the main portion. 

Here's a webcam: http://webcampub.multivista.com/ind...cPageUID=AE21E800-FF87-4852-9BBF-AC298F7B8EF9

Some pictures: 

WP_20150304_005 by grant.simons, on Flickr

WP_20150304_004 by grant.simons, on Flickr

DSC_0673 by grant.simons, on Flickr

DSC_0672 by grant.simons, on Flickr

The commons park is having some public meetings lined up to get some community ideas and such for the park. Here is the presentation and overview: http://www.downtowneastcommonsmpls..../03/2015-02-24_MNC-Public-Meeting-FINALv3.pdf

We're still waiting to hear from Ryan companies about their 25-35 story tower that will connect to the parking ramp, but we they are making space for it and you can tell there's a plan. 

I think that's it for now, if there's anything else feel free to add.


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wells Fargo towers Downtown East 3-11-15 by bapster2006, on Flickr


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

DSC_1114 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Btw these are actually 20 floors each.. I have some good pictures coming soon


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

DSC_1142 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr

DSC_1141 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

DSC_1158 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

DSC_1160 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr
DSC_1159 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Waiting for that 2 story glass to go in!


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

DSC_1282 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr
DSC_1295 (2) by grant.simons, on Flickr


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

DSC_1080 (3) by grant.simons, on Flickr

Been a while since I've given an update on this. They've really powered ahead on the Western Tower.


----------



## grant1simons2 (Aug 29, 2014)

Forgot to update again. Whoops.

DSC_1556 by grant.simons, on Flickr

DSC_1553 by grant.simons, on Flickr

DSC_1557 by grant.simons, on Flickr

DSC_1555 by grant.simons, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks great! I can't wait to see the finished product!!!


----------

